
The Actor Model (everything you wanted to know, but were afraid to ask) - sreeix
http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Hewitt-Meijer-and-Szyperski-The-Actor-Model-everything-you-wanted-to-know-but-were-afraid-to-ask
======
justauser
Site-provided description for those curious:

\--- At Lang.NEXT 2012, several conversations happened in the "social room",
which was right next to the room where sessions took place. Our dear friend,
Erik Meijer, led many interesting conversations, some of which we are
fortunate enough to have caught on camera for C9. We'll begin with these
Expert to Expert episodes with a "standing" conversation (participants stand
comfortably close to the whiteboard) with computer scientists Carl Hewitt,
Visiting Professor at Stanford University, creator of the Planner programming
language, inventor of the Actor Model (the topic of this conversation),
Clemens Szyperski, an MSR scientist working in the Connected Systems Group and
Erik. \---

------
sophacles
Tangential, but I wish there was a good tool for automatic video transcript
creation. It would make text of all the speech, in a nice html format.
Further, this tool would allow an editor to click a time tag for the speech,
and grab a screen cap to insert as an image into the transcript (e.g. for
slides, pertinent screen displays, or just amusement). If such a thing was
easy enough to do, more people would hopefully provide (or crowdsource) good
articles based on these videos.

The reason I would like to see this, is I just don't have the ability to spend
45 minutes on multiple interesting talks each day, but would love to skim the
transcript for the bits that are new and interesting to me.

------
jfischer
This was an excellent video for those interested in programming models for
distributed systems. Hewitt explains the key features of the Actor Model and
makes the case that it more closely matches the physics of distributed systems
than other models(e.g. Petry Nets/CCS/Pi Calculus). The Q&A with whiteboard
format was very nice -- I got a lot of what I would get by reading an
introductory paper on the topic, but in a more entertaining fashion.

------
VeejayRampay
This is 2012 for Christ's sake.

Silverlight, seriously?

------
idleloops
Nice to hear such enthusiasm. Sadly I lost track a little early on...

------
topbanana
Wow, two Microsoft originated stories on the front page. What's happening? Has
HN gone "enterprisey"?

